

Searching Google Maps for ‘n***a house’ takes you to the White House - mrsziki
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fventurebeat.com%2F2015%2F05%2F19%2Fsearching-google-maps-for-na-house-takes-you-to-the-white-house%2F&ei=QpBcVbSpBIuAU7DogXA&usg=AFQjCNFCsXjYDiAMfYtxLlmLrUu6BS_TQg&sig2=nhD6xUxgFKU1egh1m964bg&bvm=bv.93756505,d.d24

======
venomsnake
Nope sorry. I searched google maps for n asterisk asterisk asterisk a house
and nothing showed?

You sure the string in question is not somewhat different ...

